# Need a Motor Controller Recommendation



## Mike99 (Jan 4, 2011)

I am looking for two motor controllers to run two different Agni B 95R motors. I was originally going to go with the Kelly KDC072601 but I was just informed that these must be shipped from China and this could lead to big lead times and custom charges.

So I am looking for 2 motor controllers that are:
- Capable of running a Agni motor to full capability (200A continous, 400A peak)
- Reasonable cost (under $700).
- Fastest lead time and shipping possible (would really like to get these in about a week).
- Preferably have regen capability.

Could anyone please suggest a motor controller?

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

Kelly ships fast and no customs hold ups. A week is pushing it for anyone. If you go with Kelly get the most powerful one you can get then just run lower voltages to ensure you get the performance you desire. You must put a real good heat sink on these controllers as you do with any other. Don't skimp on heat sinking.

Pete


----------



## Mike99 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Pete,

Managed to get a hold of the supplier and they said they usually ship in less than 10 days, which is much better than I expected. Got a little scared when I found out they were coming from China and how long it would take to ship.

Since you seem to know quite a bit about Kelly Controllers, would you recommend the KDC72601 or KDH07601A for the Agni motor?

KDH
http://kellycontroller.com/kdh07601a24-72v600a-pm-with-regen-p-64.html

KDC
http://kellycontroller.com/kdc7260124v-72v600a-pm-with-regen-p-424.html

I've been told that both will work for my application but I not really sure what the differences are.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

Pick the highest voltage and highest continuous amp rating. It will cost more but you will have a controller that will be able to give you what you will want. You don't need to use the max voltage as the Kelly controllers will run just fine with less. So a 120 volt controller will live quite well at 72 volts. Your continuous amps will be higher and your peak will be even be more. I guarantee you will be glad you went with a higher power controller. Be sure you put a real good heavy finned heat sink on the controller and have a good fan that moves lots of air. I have a large 6" 12 volt fan that moves gobs of air. You will need it. Or you could build a sink that is water cooled. Be sure it will cool well. Ge the newest version of the Kelly as you can. The KDH A is not what you want nor is the C version. Get the D or E HP version. The high power versions will be the best. Just more robust. 

Pete


----------

